

Reason's Nick Gillespie debates Larry Lessig (Video) - cwan
http://reason.com/blog/2010/02/06/video-nick-gillespie-debates-c

======
dantheman
I find hard to believe Lessig when he keeps saying he's for more free speech
as he arguing to take it away.

When attacking structural problems, a bandaid will not not work. I wish Lessig
would spend his time trying to argue 10th Amendment and a reduction of the
commerce clause instead of arguing for reduced freedom.

